

$1500 Google Glass actually a $80 device? - ambadnya
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/1500-google-glass-actually-a-80-device/article5973943.ece?homepage=true

======
lazylizard
Looking forward to spend $0.50 to buy a potato? This information may shock you
that it takes sunlight worth absolutely nothing to grow one of those spuds!

------
kamaal
Any comparison with the cost of components and the total product cost is
totally ridiculous. Its not like Google engineers woke up one day and just
bought $80 components and just assembled to make them Google glass. What
happens to the Engineering costs? And what happens to other costs that
surround a product?

This is unfortunately very common to Indians. Not sure if this is the case
with other cultures too. The tendency to clone and produce rip offs things is
so much people only take a miniscule cloning cost plus mass manufacturing
costs into account, with regards to anything. I remember the days of assembled
desktops, cloned rado watches, TV's and the FM radios sold on foot paths. This
is just that all over again.

